# Cobi - The German Shepherd Dog



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

My "most of the time" well behaved boy lol  He is such a cuddly dog and such a soft soul .... :001_tt1:









-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

LOL. We are all at it tonight. GSD is next on my list  Cobi is beautiful


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Sooo handsome, its been lovely watching him grow! x


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great head markings..great pics to well done..


----------



## minifoxies (May 7, 2009)

Cobi is just beautiful makes me miss german shepherds more when I see such a beautiful dog and photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Great pics!

He looks like he might get the whole head of the other dog in his mouth!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

more Great pics Natik! Cobi is so Handsome, i love the last pic he does look a bit worried though! lol


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Awww he's beautiful, and grown so much!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He is a beautiful boy.Great pictures. He is such a big boy now, I can remember when he was just a pup.


----------



## Gsd_mad (Jan 1, 2008)

Gorgeous Boy....
Did you have him from a breeder?
We have a 16 week old GSD....brought him from a breeder in Northampton, hoping he will a big striking lad like yours when older


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Stunning dogs & great pic's :thumbup1:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Fantastic pics, I love him 

xx


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!!!

How old is he?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank u all for the lovely replies! 



mollyismyworld said:


> Great pics!
> 
> He looks like he might get the whole head of the other dog in his mouth!!


he always does this to maya...its his favourite game 



noushka05 said:


> more Great pics Natik! Cobi is so Handsome, i love the last pic he does look a bit worried though! lol


OH tried some agility with him lol i think oh was too fast for cobi lol 



Fleur said:


> He is a beautiful boy.Great pictures. He is such a big boy now, I can remember when he was just a pup.


when i look at old pics its so weird seeing him being so tiny and now he is such a big boy....really big lol



Gsd_mad said:


> Gorgeous Boy....
> Did you have him from a breeder?
> We have a 16 week old GSD....brought him from a breeder in Northampton, hoping he will a big striking lad like yours when older


Yes, we have got him from a breeder 



jesterjenn said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!
> 
> How old is he?


he is 11 months old


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

and some of cobi as a tiny puppy to see the difference  He changed alot!


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

Awwww hes ace!! Great pics! Were thinkin of gettin another in a year or so.. im defo a gsd addict!


----------



## Gsd_mad (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow, he's changed no end, gorgeous puppy, gorgeous 11 mth old 
Do you mind me asking what breeder you used?

The reason I ask, we nearly went to look at some pups at a breeders in Leicestershire (Chalksville) and he looks similar to some of there shepherds progeny.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Gsd_mad said:


> Wow, he's changed no end, gorgeous puppy, gorgeous 11 mth old
> Do you mind me asking what breeder you used?
> 
> The reason I ask, we nearly went to look at some pups at a breeders in Leicestershire (Chalksville) and he looks similar to some of there shepherds progeny.


we got him from a breeder in leicester but she had only this one litter so far so it wont be her i guess .... cobi looks alot like his dad which is an another breeder owning the stud....


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow Cobi is lovely! i love GSD's but i don't think i would be a suitable owner


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> Wow Cobi is lovely! i love GSD's but i don't think i would be a suitable owner


thank u!  gsd's are just great :thumbup:


----------

